# Changing driver profile from driver 1 to driver 2 while driving



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

Over the weekend I was driving my Model 3 on the highway and my daughter was trying to play her iphone on the radio. Since her BT was not connected, she went to the driver profile and changed it from mine to her's (thinking that is where to connect her phone via BT instead of the media player's phone source). While driving, the profile changed to her settings and was really scary. The seat moved up to her setting and crunching me in the process; we had to quickly stop and set it back to mine. It is a good thing she wasn't driving because suddenly she wouldn't have been able to reach the pedals.

I am surprised that the system lets you change driver profiles while the car is in drive. So, just a heads-up to you all.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the warning!

Consider filing a bug with Tesla. I don't necessarily want to disallow changing the profile while driving, but it sounds like it should put up a scary warning message, explain that the seat & steering wheel could move, and ask you to confirm.


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

I agree with the warning/confirmation dialogue box.


----------



## flyeaglesfly (May 14, 2018)

I actually use this "bug" to my advantage. I have a profile for myself, and one for autopilot that flips to chill acceleration and low regen, and I flip between them when I'm engaging autopilot for long stretches. I 100% agree that what you encountered is a real problem, but I'd selfishly hate to lose my autopilot tuning. Hopefully they can find a way to solve for both. The warning is a decent solution, butI know my muscle memory would make it moot at some point such that it would no longer serve as much of a warning. Perhaps only firing the warning if the amount of movement of driver positioning elements (wheel, seat, mirrors) is excessive and thus most likely to be unintentional. 

Alternatively, they could have autopilot specific performance settings separate from the profile, since what I'm doing is really just hacking the available options to get what I want for a very specific case.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

MRinPDX said:


> Over the weekend I was driving my Model 3 on the highway and my daughter was trying to play her iphone on the radio. Since her BT was not connected, she went to the driver profile and changed it from mine to her's (thinking that is where to connect her phone via BT instead of the media player's phone source). While driving, the profile changed to her settings and was really scary. The seat moved up to her setting and crunching me in the process; we had to quickly stop and set it back to mine. It is a good thing she wasn't driving because suddenly she wouldn't have been able to reach the pedals.
> 
> I am surprised that the system lets you change driver profiles while the car is in drive. So, just a heads-up to you all.


When the car is changing profiles, I believe there is a Stop button, but I may have been mistaken. All you need to do is to go to the screen and set it back quickly. It is one of those actions that if you stop panicking, is easy to fix. 
Periodically, one the screen is blank or rebooting when I get in the car, I have to hit my setting when moving, to get it away from easy entry.

I do expect that this process to be fixed in the future, as they attempt to try to tie keys to profiles.


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> When the car is changing profiles, I believe there is a Stop button, but I may have been mistaken. All you need to do is to go to the screen and set it back quickly. It is one of those actions that if you stop panicking, is easy to fix.
> Periodically, one the screen is blank or rebooting when I get in the car, I have to hit my setting when moving, to get it away from easy entry.
> 
> I do expect that this process to be fixed in the future, as they attempt to try to tie keys to profiles.


Just to clarify, I didn't stop the car but rather had my daughter hit the stop on the screen. Her settings for the seat (distance and height) and steering wheel are very different from mine and so I had to concentrate on the road and not divert my attention to the screen. Again, just requiring a confirmation would be good. I am trying to think of what other cars with driver settings buttons do.


----------



## Darelldd (Apr 7, 2016)

flyeaglesfly said:


> I'd selfishly hate to lose my autopilot tuning. Hopefully they can find a way to solve for both.


Right. I think AP should back off on the extreme velocity changes. (and in the meantime, thanks for mentioning your "tuning." I'm gonna go do that right now!)


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

MRinPDX said:


> Over the weekend I was driving my Model 3 on the highway and my daughter was trying to play her iphone on the radio. Since her BT was not connected, she went to the driver profile and changed it from mine to her's (thinking that is where to connect her phone via BT instead of the media player's phone source). While driving, the profile changed to her settings and was really scary. The seat moved up to her setting and crunching me in the process; we had to quickly stop and set it back to mine. It is a good thing she wasn't driving because suddenly she wouldn't have been able to reach the pedals.
> 
> I am surprised that the system lets you change driver profiles while the car is in drive. So, just a heads-up to you all.


On the other hand, if you are in the wrong profile after starting, that allows you to change it.

You did the right thing by hitting stop. Should have been end of story.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

There is definitely good and bad to this. I've never had another vehicle with profiles that would allow you to change while driving. You could move the seat manually, but you couldn't select a different profile, for the reason the OP mentions. However it is nice as I also have a chill driving profile. I don't use it often, but it is nice to just select the profile vs finding the menu option. I agree a nice big warning sign would be nice so that you can cancel.

By the way - the easiest and quickest way I've found to override something like this as the seat starts moving is to reach down and just move the seat in the opposite direction with the button on the side of the seat. That seems to cancel the automatic move to it's profile stored position.


----------



## viperd (Feb 17, 2017)

I don't consider this a bug, and hope it doesn't change. I have a manual (non-Autopilot) profile, and one for Autopilot. With Autopilot engaged it's helpful for me to have the seat at a different seat position that doesn't tire my leg when resting my foot just off of the accelerator pedal.

I'm also the only driver.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Agree that an extra confirmation step should be required before moving the seat if the car is in “Drive”. 

A poorly timed bump in the road could cause a person to tap the wrong selection and some people may or may not react appropriately to the seat immediately moving backwards. 

I’ll say so in a “bug report” next time I’m driving and encourage you to do the same if you agree.


----------

